# Mi viaje a Asia Beach (Lima) 2007 - Sur Plaza de Noche!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*ASIA - PERU (a 1 hora y media de la ciudad de Lima)*

*Aca les muestro el Boulevard de Asia que esta a una hora y media de Lima por la Panamericana sur.Este complejo de discotecas,restaurantes,bellas chicas,bars y tiendas esta en la capital del verano de Lima,la playa ASIA mas conocida como EISHA en Lima.jejeje.En su visita a Asia nadie se puede perder una noche en este hermoso boulevard que esta lleno de luces y full entretenimiento.Asia es lo maximo,mi simple opinion.*

*Ya fuera de Lima,la carretera panamericana en direccion sur.*










*Paga tu peaje!!*










*Ya llegamos,bienvenidos al Sur Plaza Boulevard en ASIA*


































*Ripley ya llego a Asia*


















*Asia Fashion Show*



























































*Plano de Boulevard de Asia*



















































*Los ecuatorianos de Marathon tambien en Asia.*











































*Chicas chicas chicas!!*










HECHO EN EL PERU!!jejeje


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

es simpático el lúgar pero no lo comprendo mucho, qué es? un especie de centro comercial abierto en medio de la nada? o esta es una pequeña ciudad ? un balneario con urbanizaciones o algo por estilo? hay un pueblo o ciudad que se llame Asia? o es solo este complejo más la playa? 

De todas maneras, se ve lindo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Son muchos complejos de casas de playa y al medio esta el boulevard que es un centro comercial al aire libre.Aca se reune la gente de platita de Lima en verano.La mayoria tiene casas en los complejos y se van a la playa de dia y a las discos del Boulevard de noche.El boulevard tiene supermercados,tiendas,farmacias,hospital de todo para el viajero.Tambien hay hotelitos chicos y esta en construccion un resort grande para los que no tienen casas.Es un balneario privado diria,salvo el Boulevard que esta abierto para todos.Pero los complejos de casas tienen sus playas privadas.


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

^^ 
creo que las casas en asia cuestan alrededor de 100.000 dolares


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos Jose! Asia siempre tan llena de gente...jaja.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Que buenas fotos y en un lugar muy agradable...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hubieras tomado fotos de día o dentro de las discotecas, en fin ojalá la hayas pasado muy bien en Asia y que pena que no me dijiste que ibas, pudimos habernos encontrado (estoy en el boulevard casi todos los viernes y sábados en la noche de 11pm a 4am que viene el Totoribus para regresarnos a Totoritas 9 km más al norte).


----------



## Piedraliza (Dec 13, 2006)

primera parte reportaje de asia, lima.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YC9Ojd3Oks

segunda parte reportaje de asia, lima.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13HGVXi45Vs&eurl=

otro video que me imagino ya habran visto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a-YKX3debc


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

Chvres las fotos...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Hubieras tomado fotos de día o *dentro de las discotecas*, en fin ojalá la hayas pasado muy bien en Asia y que pena que no me dijiste que ibas, pudimos habernos encontrado (estoy en el boulevard casi todos los viernes y sábados en la noche de 11pm a 4am que viene el Totoribus para regresarnos a Totoritas 9 km más al norte).


No te dejan entrar camaras.ademas ya para esa hora no salian bien las fotos,por el licor ,jejeje

jajaja.pero yo puse un thread en La Plaza avisando que iba a Lima.En fin sera para la proxima.Tal vez hasta nos cruzamos y como no nos conomos ni nos dimos cuenta.Fui a la disco La Huaca,estuve con unos primos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonito lugar de noche, bastante concurrido !


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

HEy estan bien bacanes las fotos ! bastante gente !!


----------



## Razr. (Jan 19, 2007)

Se ven bastante bien las fotos, el balneario se ve re piola y bueno tiene un parecido con los balnearios del Litoral Central aca.

Me gusto, agradable.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Alucinante, tanto que he escuchado hablar de Asia y nunca ni siquiera habia visto fotos del lugar, ese centro comercial esta mostro y en si todo el lugar es muy prometedor. Se ve que la pasaste de la PM por alla Jose Perez, ¿que mas sorpresas nos tendras guardadas? :dunno:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Asi se ve muy interesante en las noches! cuántas luces...cuánta gente...(cuánta pasa..cuánta fruta):cheers: 

Me imagino que ir a wevear por ahi debe ser chevere, por el momento prefiero Lima


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Asi se ve muy interesante en las noches! cuántas luces...cuánta gente...(*cuánta pasa..cuánta fruta*):cheers:
> 
> Me imagino que ir a wevear por ahi debe ser chevere, por el momento prefiero Lima


jajajajaja:lol: 

Asia se ha vuelto sumamente elitista... ojalà que el común de nosotros los mortales no tengamos en algùn momento que operarnos la nariz para entrar !!! jajajajaja


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Parece una suerte de Buzios limeña, se bien chevere, todavia no tengo el agrado de conocer, cuando vaya para Peru con seguridad me la pegare por alla!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> Asi se ve muy interesante en las noches! cuántas luces...cuánta gente...(cuánta pasa..cuánta fruta):cheers:
> 
> Me imagino que ir a wevear por ahi debe ser chevere, por el momento prefiero Lima


:hilarious

Seeh, las fotos de noche se ven bien locas...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> No te dejan entrar camaras.ademas ya para esa hora no salian bien las fotos,por el licor ,jejeje
> 
> jajaja.pero yo puse un thread en La Plaza avisando que iba a Lima.En fin sera para la proxima.Tal vez hasta nos cruzamos y como no nos conomos ni nos dimos cuenta.Fui a la disco La Huaca,estuve con unos primos.


De hehco nos hemos cruzado yo he ido a La Huaka 3 de los 4 fines de semana que han habido de verano. (el único que no fui fué el de año nuevo).


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

sebvill said:


> De hehco nos hemos cruzado yo he ido a La Huaka 3 de los 4 fines de semana que han habido de verano. (el único que no fui fué el de año nuevo).


a entonces si nos hemos cruzado.Bueno te avisare la proxima vez que este en Lima.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> Asi se ve muy interesante en las noches! cuántas luces...cuánta gente...(*cuánta pasa..cuánta fruta*):cheers:
> 
> Me imagino que ir a wevear por ahi debe ser chevere, por el momento prefiero Lima


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

EISHA!!!!! :banana: :banana: es increible cuanto ha cambiado  ojala siga mejorandose


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

Ta' que tales pechugazas! y de rojito todavia Ja ,ja.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

.....uuyyuuy...con esto yo soy un todo terreno !...ir subiendo por las suaves dunas, y bajando por la densa selva hasta el acantilado....y ver como cae el agua en la hermosa catarata !


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Noto la diferencia de un año a otro, ese lugar esta creciendo bastante rapido y cuando acaben el hotel que piensan hacer por ahi, va a estar fenomenal.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Noto la diferencia de un año a otro, ese lugar esta creciendo bastante rapido y cuando acaben el hotel que piensan hacer por ahi, va a estar fenomenal.


----------



## asiasurplaza (Jan 30, 2007)

*Invitación*

Visiten www.asiasurplaza.com donde pueden ver y publicar sus fotos


----------

